# Abu Dhabi tops list of World's '10 Emerging Business Cities"



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

:cheer: :carrot: :cheer: :cheers2: :drunk: :drunk: 

*Abu Dhabi tops list of World's '10 Emerging Business Cities"*

Abu Dhabi has topped the list of the world's '10 emerging business cities' in a recent survey conducted by a leading travel magazine, highlighting the massive development and promotional efforts made by government and private sectors to position the emirate as a major tourist destination and successful business hub.










In its January/February 2006 issue, Middle East Travel described the business and travel infrastructure in Abu Dhabi as among the best in the Middle East. It said the emirate receives more than 46 international airlines that serve many destinations between Europe and the Far East. It also explained the advanced facilities enjoyed by Abu Dhabi, including Zayed Port and Abu Dhabi International Airport that currently undergo massive development to met growing demand in the years to come.

The magazine said Abu Dhabi had adopted an ambitious plan to enhance industrial development as a strategic option to diversify its sources of income and reduce the dependence on oil as a sole revenue generator. It noted that non-oil sectors' share in the GDP had risen by seven per cent annually, and the share is expected to reach Dh 20.9 billion by the end of 2006.

The magazine said the Abu Dhabi government had embarked on major plans to attract local and foreign investments, cooperating with the emirate's Chamber of Commerce and Industry to attract private capitals to participate in the development process.

Middle East Travel anticipated that Abu Dhabi will be one of the most prosperous cities in the world. Other cities that featured in the magazine include Guangdong (China), Hyderabad (India), Capetown (South Africa), Doha (Qatar) and Sao Paulo (Brazil).


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

i bet rak was second in this survey


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Interesting survey. Abu Dhabi does have a lot going for it with plenty of more potential.


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

Cool, 2 Gulf cities in the list, thats just great


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Guangdong is not a city though. Do you have the complete list?


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

where is dubai?????????????????????/


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

I remeber i saw the show. They said the AD, unlike its Dubai sister which seem more like Las Vages then serious business, is trying to attract solid business.


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

well dubai is successful even if it is more like las vegas. i mean how do you really define solid buisness? the strategy dubai is using is working


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Well with initiatives like dubiotech silicon oasis and the free zone internet city dubai is doing quit serious business. Not all of dubai is dubailand.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

:rofl: I wonder how much AD paid for this! :rofl:


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Nothing, it was publised by Forbes if im not mistaken. Im sure they didn't pay for it. Not everyone has to pay for their PR !!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you Qatar


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

Qatar4Ever said:


> Nothing, it was publised by Forbes if im not mistaken. Im sure they didn't pay for it. * Not everyone has to pay for their PR !*!


OMG, GOOD ONE!!!! BURRRN...!! LOL... I still like Dubai though


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Qatar4Ever said:


> Nothing, it was publised by Forbes if im not mistaken. Im sure they didn't pay for it. Not everyone has to pay for their PR !!



Yes, but when you know the people who work as PR agents for AD gov... then you get suspicious.

and belive me... forbes is NOT above coruption. especialy for things like this. take the global rich list for example


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

*اوففففففف ليش الحســـد!*

You can't deny it! We are the superiors :fart:


----------

